# Changer la coleur de la police dans latex



## Delphine (25 Mars 2005)

Bonour,
comment fait on pour changer la couleur de la police dans latex ?
et pour surligner quelques mots en jaune ?
merci


----------



## molgow (25 Mars 2005)

Je te conseille cette excellente FAQ, et plus particulièrement cet article.


----------



## ppierre (29 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille cette excellente FAQ, et plus particulièrement cet article.



Merci pour l'adresse!


----------



## Delphine (29 Mars 2005)

Merci aussi ....
et désolée pour le retard de cette réponse, j'ai pris un peu de vacances ...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2006)

A propos de police latex, c'est possible d 'exporter une font latex pour l'utiliser avec des applications normales*? j'ai bien réussi a trouver des fichiers OTF que le livre des polices accepte, mais dans une famille y a pas toutes les tailles et si on utilise une taille non connue les softs (word, textedit, indesign) l'agrandi, mais pas en super joli.

Y a un utilitaire graphique (ou TEX) qui le fait ? enfin qui génère la police avec toutes les tailles possible ? car la famille Latin Moderne Roman (Lm) est super belle....


----------



## Luitel (12 Avril 2006)

Les versions récentes du TeX de l'i-installer installent les polices Latin Modern de façon à ce qu'elles soient utilisables par toutes les applis Mac. De mémoire, c'est une option proposée en cours d'installation de TeX. Les détails m'échappent, mais ça marche très bien chez moi, autant sur NeoOffice que sur TextEdit (les deux texteurs que j'utilise occasionnellement en-dehors de LaTeX. Si tu n'as pas cette fonctionnalité, essaie de mettre à jour ton install.  

Edit : il faut avoir installé auparavant Fontforge (disponible avec l'i-installer égalemet) avant d'installer TeX, pour que la conversion des LM pour Mac s'effectue automatiquement. Rien d'autre à faire, semble-t-il.

Note : ce qui rend beau un texte, ce ne sont pas seulement ses caractères pris individuellement, mais aussi sa mise en page. Si tu utilises Latin Modern avec une autres mise en mot/ligne/paragraphe/page que celle "au quart de poil" effectuée par TeX, tu seras peut-être un peu déçu &#8212; comme moi &#8212; par le résultat final, que ce soit par TextEdit, NeoOffice, Word ou autre...


----------



## FjRond (12 Avril 2006)

Delphine a dit:
			
		

> Bonour,
> comment fait on pour changer la couleur de la police dans latex ?
> et pour surligner quelques mots en jaune ?
> merci


Pour apprendre par l'exemple:
LaTeX sous Mac OS X et son source .tex.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

Luitel a dit:
			
		

> Les versions récentes du TeX de l'i-installer installent les polices Latin Modern de façon à ce qu'elles soient utilisables par toutes les applis Mac. De mémoire, c'est une option proposée en cours d'installation de TeX. Les détails m'échappent, mais ça marche très bien chez moi, autant sur NeoOffice que sur TextEdit (les deux texteurs que j'utilise occasionnellement en-dehors de LaTeX. Si tu n'as pas cette fonctionnalité, essaie de mettre à jour ton install.
> 
> Edit : il faut avoir installé auparavant Fontforge (disponible avec l'i-installer égalemet) avant d'installer TeX, pour que la conversion des LM pour Mac s'effectue automatiquement. Rien d'autre à faire, semble-t-il.
> 
> Note : ce qui rend beau un texte, ce ne sont pas seulement ses caractères pris individuellement, mais aussi sa mise en page. Si tu utilises Latin Modern avec une autres mise en mot/ligne/paragraphe/page que celle "au quart de poil" effectuée par TeX, tu seras peut-être un peu déçu  comme moi  par le résultat final, que ce soit par TextEdit, NeoOffice, Word ou autre...



Thanks ! je pensais pas que c'était si facile, et dire que j'alais les chercher dans /usr/local/tetex 

Pour la mise en page finale je pense qu'indesign fera l'affaire !


----------

